# Elong Day/Night



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

My elong when the lights are on in the day just hides up quite a lot, doesnt really ever come out.

When its turned of he turns in to a night own, and he cruises the tank.

Is this natural for elongs and will this change over time as he gets older and maybe more use to the tank?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think most piranhas do that at night, my rhom does.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought piranha are most active in the morning and evening, so I guess in a tank this is just before the light go on and just after the lights went off


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Its the same with my RBP's all day when the light is on they always seem 2 hide and soon as i turn the light off there all over, just the other day i opened the top of my tank and one jumped rite out







, god was that a shock lucky enough it hit and landed on the chair and not the floor, it seems fine now.


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

How long have you had him? It's a matter of comfort my elong doesn't hide at all and I've had him a few days. Pictures are in my thread "New elong." One the other hand my 2.5" gold spilo only comes out of his corner at nite. He swims plays like a kid. During the day he only comes out to eat. (sometimes)


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Elongs are from the WILD... therefore... behaves like a wild piranha... during the day.... everything in the river can see him.. along with surface predators... at night... birds and other animals cant see him as well.. so thats when he prowls... cuz he can see fine in the dark! any other questions?


----------

